# Ordering Iphone From Rogers



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey all, I recently ordered an Iphone (since im so new to the iphone community), which was on Monday. I'm getting a little impatient since Rogers did tell me it would be here today but it hasn't shown up, if anyone has any experience with ordering their phone from Rogers, how long did it take?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Also ordered Monday. First I was told October 15. Then last night, I called because they screwed up my account. They told me most likely Friday, but possibly Monday, and they don't know why I was told October 15 (when I said I was told it was because of the recall, he made me feel like I was from another planet).

Actually, he said it was sent already, though he wasn't clear on what 'it' was (the actual phone, or the order to their shipping department?). And he couldn't give me a tracking number.

*sigh*

I've been enjoying reading the forums here and lurking on Howardforums, and there's one thing I know about Rogers and shipping iPhones: I don't know anything!


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

T-hill said:


> Also ordered Monday. First I was told October 15. Then last night, I called because they screwed up my account. They told me most likely Friday, but possibly Monday, and they don't know why I was told October 15 (when I said I was told it was because of the recall, he made me feel like I was from another planet).
> 
> Actually, he said it was sent already, though he wasn't clear on what 'it' was (the actual phone, or the order to their shipping department?). And he couldn't give me a tracking number.
> 
> ...


That's the exact thing they've been doing to me, I called twice today and got those two separate answers.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

T-hill said:


> Also ordered Monday. First I was told October 15. Then last night, I called because they screwed up my account. They told me most likely Friday, but possibly Monday, and they don't know why I was told October 15 (when I said I was told it was because of the recall, he made me feel like I was from another planet).
> 
> Actually, he said it was sent already, though he wasn't clear on what 'it' was (the actual phone, or the order to their shipping department?). And he couldn't give me a tracking number.
> 
> ...


Still haven't gotten it yet. Shipping department says it's backordered.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Ekasra said:


> Hey all, I recently ordered an Iphone (since im so new to the iphone community), which was on Monday. I'm getting a little impatient since Rogers did tell me it would be here today but it hasn't shown up, if anyone has any experience with ordering their phone from Rogers, how long did it take?


Go to Welcome to UPS and in the pulldown, go to Tracking, and then Track by Reference. For reference number, enter your cell phone number, area code included, no '1' at the beginning, no dashes, brackets or spaces. Mine's apparently on the truck right now.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

T-hill said:


> Go to Welcome to UPS and in the pulldown, go to Tracking, and then Track by Reference. For reference number, enter your cell phone number, area code included, no '1' at the beginning, no dashes, brackets or spaces. Mine's apparently on the truck right now.


Still is telling me that there is no information


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Call Rogers. Ask for the "Resolve" department.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Call Rogers. Ask for the "Resolve" department.


I called them last week and the recording said to wait 10 days... Psh!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What happened after you stayed on the line to speak with a human?



T-hill said:


> I called them last week and the recording said to wait 10 days... Psh!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> What happened after you stayed on the line to speak with a human?


I didn't. I called... I don't remember which one (regular CSR, corporate or retentions) and asked them for a tracking number, and they told me about how it was out-of-stock. (When I ordered, I was told the 15th, 2nd call told me 3 days and ridiculed the person who said the 15th, 3rd call was OOS).

It was when I went to UPS today and tried the reference number, I saw my iPhone was on it's way to me. (The delivery guy greeted me with "Nice! iPhone!" ... "I've delivered about 1000 of these boxes.")


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

T-hill said:


> I didn't. I called... I don't remember which one (regular CSR, corporate or retentions) and asked them for a tracking number, and they told me about how it was out-of-stock. (When I ordered, I was told the 15th, 2nd call told me 3 days and ridiculed the person who said the 15th, 3rd call was OOS).
> 
> It was when I went to UPS today and tried the reference number, I saw my iPhone was on it's way to me. (The delivery guy greeted me with "Nice! iPhone!" ... "I've delivered about 1000 of these boxes.")



UPS is still not giving me ANY information what so ever when I enter in my number. This is so strange, I'm impatient


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

I ordered mine on Wednesday, and they said "It will take 5 to 20 days to ship."

A little broad, much?


----------



## iFreak (Oct 2, 2008)

well if it makes you guys feel any better - I ordered mine from a Rogers store and they still haven't gotten any there either.


----------



## juvenileA (Oct 9, 2008)

you guys might want to call back to make sure your order actually went through. I recently waited a week just to find out that they'd messed up my order and it didn't actually go through.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow it feels like July all over again. :lmao:


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I am reading so many of these posts which make me wonder how they could "screw up" an order? I mean, it's basically data entry on their part, no?


----------



## juvenileA (Oct 9, 2008)

well in this case, they 'placed the order' without renewing my contract which resulted in order getting canceled somewhere down the chain. When I called back I then got hit with the upgrade fee bomb which they raised from the dead


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers tapes your calls.

Feel free to tape your calls to Rogers in order to hold them to their word.

As well, every time you get an agent to agree to something you want, make sure it gets remarked or noted on your account, get an "interaction" number and note the time, and record the (first) name of the person you were speaking with.

That's all as simple as data entry too.

Personally, when Rogers screws up an order of mine, since I deal with their retentions line, they usually do something nice to make up for it--for the duration of my contract.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just called, they said it has yet to be processed due to the recall and that the 3-5 days has changed to 10-15 days.


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

Ekasra said:


> Just called, they said it has yet to be processed due to the recall and that the 3-5 days has changed to 10-15 days.


I called yesterday and I was told they just got shipment of them, and that mine would be at my buzzer by Tuesday.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

So, I called, again, because people are getting theirs to get the following answer.

Duplicate Order - Order Canceled.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Ekasra said:


> So, I called, again, because people are getting theirs to get the following answer.
> 
> Duplicate Order - Order Canceled.


that made no sense... can you try that again?

on my case... I called to sign up and port from Bell to Rogers for the iPhone w/ 6GB data plan...

I was told they were OOS... then I found out on Tuesday that they're in stock... I just called Rogers... and I was told that the order wasn't processed yet... and if it gets processed it should be shipped today or Tuesday... 

I would think that as a new activation they would be all over trying to get it to me faster than a HUP...


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw it in here that my iPhone STILL has not came. Does UPS ship on Holidays? Thanksgiving is tomorrow.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Nope... no shipping on Monday...

Mine is en route... should have it on Tuesday... here's hoping! 

I'm really excited... can't wait to start breaking it... lol


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm supposed to be getting my iPhone tomorrow... so excited! YAY!

Anyone know of any apps to run on it to let me use MSN?


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

dmpP said:


> I'm supposed to be getting my iPhone tomorrow... so excited! YAY!
> 
> Anyone know of any apps to run on it to let me use MSN?





> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 14/10/2008.




as for an app that you can use msn on: fring


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Ekasra said:


> as for an app that you can use msn on: fring


where did you see that date about delivery?


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine was supposed to come today, never came today.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

dmpP said:


> where did you see that date about delivery?


UPS Website, call rogers and get your tracking number.

Mine came yesterday but nobody was here to sign for it. I'll be picking it up at will-call this afternoon.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I got mine yesterday....
so far... loving it...
just a prob I have with fring... I should be able to sign out of MSN on it if I wanted to... the only way to disconnect is to sign on from my computer, or unsubscribe the msn from fring... bah


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

Still didn't come yet....


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

GradientMac said:


> Still didn't come yet....


Went on down to ups and picked mine up after work


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Ekasra... were you a new activation? or just a hardware upgrade?


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

dmpP said:


> Ekasra... were you a new activation? or just a hardware upgrade?


Technically a hardware upgrade from an old analog phone my mother had 10 years ago. The account is in her name, as this was a gift....trying to figure out how to change the plan and the name on people's call displays.


----------



## GradientMac (Jan 1, 2008)

OH am I ever pissed. Rogers said they're backordered AGAIN and could take ANOTHER 5 to 10 business days.

WHAT THE HELL!


----------

